# Alternatives to Amoretti compounds



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Amoretti has been my go to for compounds for years, despite their rising costs. They've got much more of an online presence now, and they are trying to push a lot of selling through their website. They are running a "Black Friday" sales promotion - you buy so much, you get so much off your order good through Nov 30. Since most of their compounds run between 70 and 100 for a 2.2# jar, I can really only afford to buy when there's a promotion. So I stock up once a year and get everything I will need for the next year.

My order is currently up to almost 1,700 and when I asked if this qualified for free shipping, I was told no - because it was an online order. Free shipping was offered only for orders placed through a customer service rep and over $300. But, you can't use the promotion if you call in an order. I pointed out that the promotion does not contain any restrictions, nor does it say for online orders only but they are adamant that they will not allow me to place this order through a customer service rep and get the discount and if I go ahead with the online promotional order and pay shipping, they'll give me a code for free shipping on my NEXT order.

Are there alternatives to Amoretti out there with the same or better quality? I don't want to play this game with them any more. I'm a small business and to me, a $1700 order isn't chump change for such a specific product (I spend this on regular stuff like flour, sugar, dairy, etc on a weekly basis) and with so many other companies offering free shipping and sales promotions maybe it's time to explore other players in this space.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Because I never had Amoretti offered to me through a local supplier, I used Hero or Dreidoppel compounds. Not sure if they're price competitive, since I haven't seen a price list in ages, but I thought the quality was pretty good.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Update: On a whim, I emailed my former Amoretti rep, who is now located in Germany (I've been buying from them for at least 12 years). I told her what was going on and asked if there was someone I could talk to because I wasn't getting anywhere with the social media "messages" (they were polite but it was canned answers). I was able to speak to a management person in CA who agreed that the promotion should have had clear guidelines and was able to help me get the order processed AND to my shock and amazement, the shipping (for at least 30 pounds of stuff) was only $25. I was almost on the floor when she told me that. I fully expected shipping to be at least $150 for that much stuff (I had at least 13 2.2# jars).

They will be clearer about promotions in the future so I won't have to worry about this next year LOL! I'm happy to say they did their best to resolve the issue and it worked out to the benefit of both of us (I am still a loyal customer and they got a big sale from one person


----------

